# How do I prevent 2 horses from becoming buddy sour?



## i love my arab (Jun 29, 2012)

This summer, me and my younger sister are looking to buy 2 horses, which we will trail ride together. How do I keep these horses from becoming buddy sour from the start? Thanks!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would advise keeping in them in separate, but adjoining pens - that way they can't walk side by side all day long... work them at different times if you can. If you work them together, keep one out a little longer, even if it's just tied to the trailer for awhile... just keep them from living and working together side by side.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

When you are out on the trails, make sure that you ask each horse to move independently of each other at least a couple times each time you go out. For example, where we ride there are often alternate trails that are short (often within sight of each other)...and end up at the same place. Split up. Ask your horse to go down a side trail and then turn back to join up again. Do circles in a field while the other horse stands and looks on. The more you can ask your horse to move without the other, the better off you'll be.


----------



## i love my arab (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok thanks for the tips! Yea that would work because we have a wooded side trail that runs along a grass trail, so it IS possible for the 2 horses to be seperated


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horses are herd animals. They need the companionship of other horses if possible. To separate them, in the hopes of keeping them from getting buddy sour? Is fundamentally wrong.

And this won't guarantee you won't have problems with them either. There is another term that essentially means the same thing. Barn sour. It happens when horse has decided that it doesn't want to leave the barn, OR the pasture.

Most of these issues happen because the horse has learned it doesn't have to obey. Some horses are more stubborn about it, some are more inclined to do what they are asked to.

Plenty of wet saddle blankets, and if you aren't well versed in Horse Handling 101? Get some lessons so that you are more able to successfully ride your horses.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with Palomine: most of these issues happen because the horse has learned it doesn't have to obey. It is very possible to keep two horses alone together and not have them become buddy sour; you just need to be a strong confident leader and rider.


----------



## i love my arab (Jun 29, 2012)

I didnt mean for it to be taken the wrong way guys! I'm not saying they certainly are going to become buddy sour I just thought it would be a good thing to know in case they ever became dangerously buddy sour. That was the case before. I owned a mare and my sister had a gelding. the gelding was fine with being seperated, but whenever my mare was seperaed from him, she flipped out to the point of trying to buck me off. I just didnt want this to happen to 2 new horses.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I am currently working with two horses in a similar situation. They are the only two on the property. Both are kept in separate paddocks that are next to eachother. They can touch over the fence but when I feed them I do so where they can't see each other. I take one down the street and work one while the other is at home. Usually there is a little bit of running bucking and scream for the first 20 minutes but its getting shorter every time. When I'm on trail with both we practice walking far apart, getting out of sight and one trotting past/ahead of the other and keeping calm. 

Pretty much anything that keeps them focused and listening to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

